# Birmingham Stopover/Sites



## earlyriser (Oct 3, 2006)

Could anyone suggest a stopover/CL/site handy for commuting to Birmingham Children's Hospital? I'll be taking the motorhome in each day for visiting etc.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

There's a CC site just south of Birmingham at Wythall. 8 miles or so from the city centre.


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

C& CC site at Clent Hills. Takes appx 20-30 mins in to centre dependant on time of day, but nice countryside to make up for it!


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

C&CC Site Kingsbury Water Park.

or 

Ashdene Farm Camping and Caravan Park
Portleys Lane
Drayton Bassett
Tamworth
Staffordshire
B78 2AA
01827 284617

I have stayed on both these sites many times.

How big is your MH, restrictive parking in Brum Centre where the Childrens Hospital is

Steve


----------



## Nordet (Jan 27, 2008)

I'd agree with steco1958, parking in Birmingham city centre is not motohome friendly, and it can be expensive.

The hospital car park on Steelhouse Lane can get very congested.

It may be far easier to use bus / train / tram into the centre for visiting the hospital, travel details on http://www.networkwestmidlands.com/

Stratford upon Avon, Warwick, Lichfield, Coventry all have decent bus and rail links


----------



## earlyriser (Oct 3, 2006)

thanks for the sites info. I know I've no chance of getting onto hospital car park cos van is 27 feet long, just hoping I might be lucky on the street parking


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

earlyriser said:


> thanks for the sites info. I know I've no chance of getting onto hospital car park cos van is 27 feet long, just hoping I might be lucky on the street parking


I would not risk, apart from even attempting to get a parking space, what about security. Seeing a van parked about near the hospital and being there every day may just lead to some low life trying to see what they can pinch.. !!
What direction are you coming from ?? It may help with other ideas..


----------



## earlyriser (Oct 3, 2006)

we'll be coming down M6 from the north and we expect to be in Birmingham for about three days


----------



## weebill (Dec 11, 2007)

Some one suggested the Chapel Lane CC site off the M42

We used this site when visiting friends in Birmingham and were able to use the train from Earlswood West nr Tanners Green which is only a 5 min drive from site to get right into the centre of Birmingham - not sure how you would proceed to the hospital

We were able to park our 6.5m M/H at the roadside on Station Drive on three seperate occasions although the car park is small

There is also a bus service from right outside the site gates but we didnt use it so not sure of frequency.

Hope this is of some use

Bill


----------



## Levvo001 (Jun 11, 2009)

It's an easy walk from any of the rail stations in Birmingham to the hospital. 

The sites mentioned near Kingsbury/Tamworth will give you easy access to Tamworth rail station, it's about 20 minutes into New St by train. 

Alternatively, we run a car hire business in Tamworth, we'll do you a special rate as an MHF member which means you wouldn't be dependant on rail timetables. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

We used Chapel Lane (CC) at Wythall a few weeks ago, to attend a family wedding in Birmingham and can recommend the site. 

It has a load of larger pitches that will easily accomodate your MH and is only a few minutes drive from either Wythall station or the earlier mentioned Earlswood. 

The warden gave us a good taxi firm to use and it only cost us £10 to our venue on the south side of Birmingham and the same back, late at night.
I know this would add up for you, especially if you have a lot of visits to make, but it's an option to get to and from one of the nearer stations if all else fails.

Hope you get sorted


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Birmingham*

I would with respect suggest you do not try and go into central Birminham with your van. Commute. I used to work there and my journey home took 90 minutes by car and 30 by motorbike.

Lichfield has a good campsite "Cathedral Grange" and two railway stations possibly about 30 minutes walk away perhaps less.

Our Grandson had major Heart surgery at 7days, now he is a lanky 9yr old. Brilliant team at the Lady Di.
Best of Luck
Steve


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

We've stayed at Chapel Lane CC site and got into Brum easily on foot - used the train last time but buses are nearer. Staff are very helplful there.

Children's hospital is brilliant - i'm seconding pneumatician here. The heart team were incredible when my son was born - the consultant let us use his parking space, but I don't think you'd get a Hymer in!


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

If you stop at Chapel Lane, there is a bus stop just off the nearby large roundabout, in Alcester Road South.

Diamond Bus, No.178, hourly from 9.03 am. Journey timed at 37 minutes and about 15 minute walk to the hospital.

Select the 178 - Redditch to Birmingham Mon -Fri timetable from HERE


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

The only parking in that area is subject to very high costs, extremely effective wardens and you will overhang any of the parking bays, also given that there is a Crown Court, Hospital,Main Police station and holding cells for our poor criminals within 200 yards of the hospital you may not see it again as the whole area is very closely monitored for any suspicious vehicle which you would no doubt be the proud winner on the day, towed away or controlled explosion are the 2 choices usually.

Chapel Farm is easy to commute from bus outside or a short walk to the bus at Wythall/Becketts Farm Island #177 then 50 about 1 hr

Chris


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Unless things have changed dramatically, you will not be able to park a motorhome anywhere near the Children's Hospital. Public transport has to be your best bet.


----------



## earlyriser (Oct 3, 2006)

Many thanks to all for your advice; apart from the initial drop off of grandson at the hospital (which was scary due to all the poorly parked police vehicles), we left the van on camp site. The op was successful and we are now all back home, Cheers to all.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Birmingham Airport is about £8 a day in the long stay with good road and rail links to city centre. That is for pre book but you would need to confirm size is OK prior to booking


----------

